# pulled out another saw mill circular saw blade....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 20, 2018)

made me another small cleaver from a saw mill 36" circular saw blade. This one is going with me to Ozark Hertage Festival in Oct. Gonna make a great cat fish cutter-upper......the handles are some Mesquite Burl Big D sent me. 12 1/2" OAL with 6" of meat cuttin' edge and only 3" tall at the tallest point.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 9


----------



## DKMD (Aug 20, 2018)

Super cool!


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 20, 2018)

Another winner Pappy!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 20, 2018)

Man you make the coolest knives.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 20, 2018)

VERY NICE!


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 20, 2018)

WOW!! I love the shape of the blade!!!!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 20, 2018)

thanks all for the kind words


----------



## bamafatboy (Aug 21, 2018)

NICE ONE


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 21, 2018)

wow. I really need to reach out to you to see what it'd cost me to have you take some old farrier rasps and make me some blades.


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 21, 2018)

Pappy,

Post a pict of the saw blade if you have one!!


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 21, 2018)

Or what's left of it-

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 22, 2018)

LOL yeah it will have to be a before and after


----------

